# Nash's Charity Game Thread



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Anybody going? Anybody care to give us a recap when you get back?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is the latest roster, thanks to madman for it...



madman said:


> This is the list that the G&M is reporting
> 
> Phoenix Suns -- Steve Nash, Joe Johnson, Shawn Marion, Steven Hunter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

MARQUIS DANIELS! YES!

Yeah I'm going, so is madman. Anyone else?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

yeah too bad the live @ Much with Jigga is pretty over at the same time


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Anyone know if this is airing on any channels?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

no its not or else people wouldnt go, they want to make as much $ as they can


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> yeah too bad the live @ Much with Jigga is pretty over at the same time


 big deal... if it was Nas or like System of a Down, then yeah I'd care.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> big deal... if it was Nas or like System of a Down, then yeah I'd care.


Jay-Z > System of a Down


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I wonder if Matrix will drop 60 again.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

madman said:


> no its not or else people wouldnt go, they want to make as much $ as they can


Well they did show Vince Carter's Charity All-Star games on Raptors TV in the past.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

no Amare? no Josh Howard? no JR Smith? ....noooooooooo

still looks pretty good... but Drew gooden...smh


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

vigilante said:


> Jay-Z > System of a Down


 pkkhhh...







:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :rofl: :rofl: :rotf: :rotf:

You're a funny dude.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> I wonder if Matrix will drop 60 again.


 Matrix loves it up here huh... haha we should go after him LMAO.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ras said:


> Well they did show Vince Carter's Charity All-Star games on Raptors TV in the past.


Eventually. They will probably air Nash's later on this week.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

jayz > system of a down

x 10


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

On TSN I heard that AI will not be participating. They also said that Finley will be there but he probably won't play because of an injured knee. However the good news is that Charlie is expected to play.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> However the good news is that Charlie is expected to play.


Niiice.. Would have loved to seen Joey get an invite as well.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> On TSN I heard that AI will not be participating. They also said that Finley will be there but he probably won't play because of an injured knee. However the good news is that Charlie is expected to play.


No Iverson? Ohhhh, a lot of people are going to be pissed about that. But such is the nature of these things.

"Hey, you want to pay your way to Toronto, cross customs twice, book and pay for your hotel room, play in a charity game, cater to fans, and go back home on your own buck?"


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

vince carter there?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

It was only 5 on 7 because of the A.I. AND Alston no shows. 

Watching highlights on sportnet:

- Nash was showing off the soccer skills with some nifty passes using his feet.
- Bosh looks like he is growing a fro, and had a self alley oop to himself, and according to other people who have seen the game, had some other sick dunks.
- Bosh through a nice alley oop to Bonner for the two hander (just to be safe)
- Charlie V had a SICK off the backboard one hander.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Matrix loves it up here huh... haha we should go after him LMAO.


*http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2463868#post2463868*
:biggrin:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

It was arright, wasn't great but it was good.

Okayyyy..... Gooden led all scorers with 53, Matrix had 44 and a ton of dunks. He had one sick dunk in traffic which was probably tied with Bosh's one hander as the best dunk of the night. He also danced with the dance pack, which was hilarious.

Yes, Bosh had a sick one hander, as well as some other dunks, but spent most of his time trying fancy passes, which was fun.

Steve Nash had a triple double with 29 points, 12 rebounds, and 29 assists.

Iggy missed a ton of dunks... like way too many. He tried so many sick dunks but landed like... one of them. He failed at a through the legs, a behind the back in mid-air, off the backboard reverse, and a ton of other dunks.

Ricky Davis didn't show either... but Mateen Cleaves did and he wore his jersey. It was funny, me & madman were like, hey it's Ricky Davis in the 2nd quarter. Then later on in the 4th, we were like... wait a minute, Ricky looks really short. I pointed out that Davis is listed at 6'5, and said that maybe it's Tony Allen, just wearing Ricky's jersey. But we also noticed he didn't have any dunks... so madman said it was Marcus Banks. And then we were like, yeah it's him, until he scored on one possession and Herbie said Mateen Cleaves. And we felt like idiots.

The game could have been presented a lot better. First of all, Cabbie was only doing like a couple interviews here and there, he didn't really "host" the game per se. He should have done play by play live, like the And1 tour. And Herbie wasn't exactly pumping up the crowd either, sadly. Secondly, the halftime show was wack. K-os sucked, and this coming from a k-os fan. He shoulda played B-Boy Stance, but instead did Crabbuckit.... I MEAN COMEON.... and Nelly Furtado was wack too. They shoulda had Kardi like they did at Vince's first one.

And no Kirk, Vince wasn't there. Are you out of your freaking mind?

But Magic Johnson was. He like randomly appeared during the end of the 4th quarter. He had a dope suit too.

Anyway, overall it was pretty fun, coulda been better but I'm not complaining. Oh yeah, and the West won by a landslide. That reminds me... MADMAN YOU OWE ME FOUR BUCKS!!!


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

i was there ... and basically whatever Bud boy said. 

The only thing that I had to add was that I was slightly disappointed at Charlie V. First, he missed like 90% of his shot in the shoot around... then he showed his very average athletism in game... but he does have decent handles...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

wind161 said:


> i was there ... and basically whatever Bud boy said.
> 
> The only thing that I had to add was that I was slightly disappointed at Charlie V. First, he missed like 90% of his shot in the shoot around... then he showed his very average athletism in game... but he does have decent handles...


 Yeah that's another thing. Charlie had a disappointing first half but really picked it up in the 2nd.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Anybody going? Anybody care to give us a recap when you get back?


it was fun to watch players attack the rim inhindered cv3 and cb4 had some self fed beauties - nice little fro on bosh.

There is that caribanna buzz in the air - too bad I am not still out.. but tommorow will be a late one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

From what I'm hearing the turnout wasn't that great, eh?

Maybe next year it should be the Steve Nash/Jalen Rose Celebrity Classic. Jalen was good at drawing stars, though it was in Chitown.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Damn Skip Didn't Show Up..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> From what I'm hearing the turnout wasn't that great, eh?
> 
> Maybe next year it should be the Steve Nash/Jalen Rose Celebrity Classic. Jalen was good at drawing stars, though it was in Chitown.


 Man why is Jalen living in the past? He's in Toronto now! He should bring his game here!

Although, he was there last night. Only scored like 3 points though.

And it wasn't a sellout, no.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Q8i said:


> Damn Skip Didn't Show Up..


 Yeah that was disappointing. I really wanted to see him school everyone.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

highlight was steve nash dancing


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> highlight was steve nash dancing


 lol, naw Shawn dancing was funnier.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> lol, naw Shawn dancing was funnier.


well he did that every year at the VC games so i was kinda used to it but nash wow


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I went to the game last night. It was a lot of fun. But I expected the arena to be full I heard only 14,000 people were there.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Instead of coming to the charity game, Iverson was at an after party for Mario in New York


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

meh i think the VC charities are more entertaining...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So I heard Bonner got the second-biggest ovation?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

kirk_2003 said:


> meh i think the VC charities are more entertaining...


Jeez Kirk.. VC is GONE.. Deal with it.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

kirk_2003 said:


> meh i think the VC charities are more entertaining...


 Wait up... if you weren't there, how would you know?

VC's last game in Toronto had DAN FREAKIN LANGHI! At least Mateen Cleaves was a regular!


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

Bosh reppin' the mini fro! Possible cornrows in the future?

Looks like a fun time going to the game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh is still a very slender guy but it looks like he's continued to add muscle this summer. Apparently Charlie was close to Gooden in terms of physique and that's not too bad at all considering how skinny he was coming out of highschool. 

I don't think these two will have any real problem playing together at the 4/5. Throw Hoffa and Pape in and we're actually looking strong. They're probably just not quite ready yet (to win many games).

Sounds like Mo Pete has continued to work on his ballhandling which has always been a huge weakness for him.

I love how Charlie V is throwing down huge dunks and still getting heavily criticized. Not really around here but certainly on realgm.

I'd say it's a fair bet that Bonner is staying. don't you? Good to see these guys getting together and supporting Nash at an event like this.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

/\ yeah that reminds me i was gonna say that too, with a front court of Bosh and Charlie we are going to be hard to cover, both can step out and shoot and both are speedy, if they could both put on some wieght or just get stronger it would be great, but as you said if we are getting out worked we can put in hoffa


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

from the mix that was provided on the boards... bonner looked thinner...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

kirk_2003 said:


> from the mix that was provided on the boards... bonner looked thinner...


He's spent most of the summer in Concord. Maybe getting off the Mr. Sub did him some good.


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

wind161 said:


> i was there ... and basically whatever Bud boy said.
> 
> The only thing that I had to add was that I was slightly disappointed at Charlie V. First, he missed like 90% of his shot in the shoot around... then he showed his very average athletism in game... but he does have decent handles...


Maybe his crappy shot will force him to play strong inside. But Villa is pretty damn athletic from what I've seen, atleast when he wants to be.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Thievery Corporation said:


> Maybe his crappy shot will force him to play strong inside. But Villa is pretty damn athletic from what I've seen, atleast when he wants to be.



I'm pretty sure he doesn't have a crappy shot either. Might be a bit off from hitting the weights but the guy shot 50% from 3 in college.


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

^ 

I know his shot doesn't suck but he's athletic enough and hopefully will be strong enough to have a good back to the basket game in his arsenal. I want less jumpshooters on the raps.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Thievery Corporation said:


> ^
> 
> I know his shot doesn't suck but he's athletic enough and hopefully will be strong enough to have a good back to the basket game in his arsenal. I want less jumpshooters on the raps.


I know what you mean with wanting less jumpshooters.. but Charlie isn't like all the jumpshooters on our team, because he doesn't chuck. He won't shoot the 3 that much, he will work in the midrange area and close to the basket. I don't mind that type of jumpshooting as long as they are good shots. Charlie can mix it up, but if you want him to be strictly a post player, you will be dissapointed. His whole game is about versatility on the floor.


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm more worried than anything abt CV's defense because that's the only thing I've heard he's not too hot at but I don't watch college ball. From what I've seen (in highlight mixes) he's athletic and can rebd in traffic which is good, and overall I'm glad we got CV.


----------

